# various cycle touring related books



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2011)

As part of the house clearance, prior to our big off day on the 1st March, there are a number of books that I need to get rid of... 
I would ask that you pay actual postage costs only, nothing more, and I will post the cheapest option where I can (or collection if you live locally or I happen to be passing your way) and if you really want can supply photos. 

The list will grow via subsequent postings as I finish reading them or empty the 2 double book cases.

Note that the front cover is often different on the books and all are paperback unless stated otherwise.

Off the Map - Mark Jenkins - hardback version
Discovery Road - Tim Garratt & Andy Brown
A Bike Ride - Ann Mustoe
The Wind in my Wheels - Josie Dew
The Sun in my Eyes - Josie Dew
Moods of Future Joy - Alastair Humphreys

If no-one wants them they will go to a charity shop when everything else not sold goes that way in the 3rd week of February.


----------



## Moodyman (16 Jan 2011)

I'd be interested in the 'Alistair Humphrys' and 'Tim Garrat' ones

Happy to pay postage for both.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2011)

couple more to add

Round the North Sea Awheel - Ian Toulson
Hampshire County Council Off Road Cycle Trails - pack 2, includes 12 routes on laminated/water resistant paper, (West Wood, Hayling Billy, Liphook, Candovers, Lepe, Ellisfield, Horndean, Alton, Fordingbridge, Watership Down, Vernham Dean and Petersfield routes) showing basic maps and directions.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2011)

Moodyman said:


> I'd be interested in the 'Alistair Humphrys' and 'Tim Garrat' ones
> 
> Happy to pay postage for both.




OK - will let you know postage when other half goes to post office on Monday.


----------



## tjsc1 (16 Jan 2011)

Hi aramok
interested in round the north sea awheel
tks 
TC


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2011)

I'd be interested in the Mark Jenkins one


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2011)

Could I have the Discovery Road one please.

Do you have a Paypal account?


----------



## Norry1 (16 Jan 2011)

aramok said:


> Off the Map - Mark Jenkins - hardback version
> Discovery Road - Tim Garratt & Andy Brown
> A Bike Ride - Ann Mustoe
> The Wind in my Wheels - Josie Dew
> ...



I'll take the 2 Josie Dew ones and the Ann Mustoe one please - happy to pay postage plus a fiver towards your tour fund 

Martin


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2011)

Speicher said:


> Could I have the Discovery Road one please.
> 
> Do you have a Paypal account?




Fraid that one has already gone to Moodyman


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2011)

tjsc1 said:


> Hi aramok
> interested in round the north sea awheel
> tks
> TC




Hi TC - will let you know postage tomorrow - quite a think light book so should not be expensive


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'd be interested in the Mark Jenkins one




OK - I will mark that one down for you and let you know Postage tomorrow.

Emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2011)

Norry1 said:


> I'll take the 2 Josie Dew ones and the Ann Mustoe one please - happy to pay postage plus a fiver towards your tour fund
> 
> Martin



done - will let you know postage tomorrow.
starting to get that nervous but excited feeling now 
Emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jan 2011)

OK what is left is the following

*Hampshire County Council Off Road Cycle Trails - pack 2*, includes 12 routes on laminated/water resistant paper, (West Wood, Hayling Billy, Liphook, Candovers, Lepe, Ellisfield, Horndean, Alton, Fordingbridge, Watership Down, Vernham Dean and Petersfield routes) showing basic maps and directions. 

*4-pack of off-road maps* for cycling/riding/walking - small laminated sections of maps - Newlands Corner and The North Downs Way, Box Hill and Ranmore Common, Blackheath & the Hurtwood and Leith Hill & South Dorking (scale 3cm to 1km). A4 sheets

thanks 
Emma


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2011)

aramok said:


> Fraid that one has already gone to Moodyman



Yes, I see that now.  

Best wishes for your tour.


----------



## Moodyman (17 Jan 2011)

Speicher - You can have it when I've read it.


----------



## Tynan (4 Feb 2011)

I'd like anything after people have read them, other than the off road maps...


----------



## tjsc1 (5 Feb 2011)

Hi Tynan
Have finished 'Round The North Sea Awheel'. Leet me have your address and will forward it to you!!
TC


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2011)

lovely, thank-you

anything else gratefully recieved too, I'll pass everything one once read

save me from reading the History of the Penisular Wars any more times


----------

